# Will I see a difference? Zipp 303 FC vs Shimano 7900 C24



## neil_79 (Sep 28, 2011)

Good afternoon,

I'm looking for some advice as Zipp's UK importer doesn't run a wheel demo programme.

I currently ride a 2011 Specialized Roubaix with Shimano 7900 C24 carbon laminate clinchers, which has been a great combination. However, I've been toying with the idea of upgrading to a set of Zipp 303 Firecrest clinchers, which I've found for a reasonable price.

However, the thing I'm torn by is whether having spent a large amount of money I will notice any difference. I understand these things are personal, but I'm about 170lbs, and usually average about 17mph over a 30 mile loop with about 600 metres of elevaltion gain (2000ft) and sit at around 23-26mph on the flat. I live near the coast, so the wind is always an issue be it headwind, or cross wind.

Grateful for people's thoughts and experience on this one.

Thanks


----------



## Mdrnizd (Oct 21, 2009)

I've owned the C24's and I currently have the 303FC Carbon Clinchers. I think you will notice a difference. I think the Zipp's are stiffer when I'm standing and climbing, which is really noticeable for me in the front wheel. You will gain some aero benefit but not enough to make you average 19mph on your rides. It will maintain speed better as well. I didn't have great luck with the C24's. They kept coming out of true in the rear.


----------



## tahustvedt (Nov 12, 2009)

I don't notice any difference in the feel when I change wheels from 1200 g low profile rims to 1900 g 58mm aeros. My average speeds seem to go up slightly when I use aero wheels, but I don't notice it directly while riding. I just sold my lightweight wheelset for this reason.

I'm a 140 lbs solo rider. There are very few flat areas where I ride, and normally low winds.


----------



## dubdryver (Aug 21, 2009)

In climbing, I would think that you would absolutely notice a 1lb+ difference in rotational weight..especially while climbing and accelerating!


----------



## Mdrnizd (Oct 21, 2009)

dubdryver said:


> In climbing, I would think that you would absolutely notice a 1lb+ difference in rotational weight..especially while climbing and accelerating!


I would agree. There is 1.5lbs of difference in those two wheels. I can understand why he doesn't notice much difference. With what the original poster is asking, those wheels are very close in weight.


----------



## tahustvedt (Nov 12, 2009)

My point is the aero benefit may not be felt, other than new wheel placebo, but it might affect the times, in my opinion. C24 wheels are good wheels.

1,5 lbs sounds like a lot, but it's not in the big picture.


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

Mdrnizd said:


> I would agree. There is 1.5lbs of difference in those two wheels. I can understand why he doesn't notice much difference. With what the original poster is asking, those wheels are very close in weight.



7900 C24 carbon clinchers..........1380g
Zipp 303 carbon clinchers............1524g

Where weights are you guys using to get these "upgrades" to Zipp? 

**


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

Keep in mind even Zipps data says it will save 72 seconds in 40K over a conventional 32 spoke wheel. I think that may be a bit of a stretch and say I would believe 30 or 40 seconds. Wheels save time but not as much as everyone thinks or would like. When racing time trials and every second counts they make sense to the competitive athlete. You want 2 mph? Get a set of aerobars and that will get you closer.

http://www.zipp.com/_media/pdfs/support/zipp_aero_edge_flyer_11.pdf


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

I haven't used the Zipps but with a change of that nature I think you'll notice a little difference in handling. Not necessarily better or worse but difference.
The C24s should feel more responsive, or more twitchy, depending how you look at it. I'm just guessing based on the specs though.


----------



## dkilburn (Aug 1, 2009)

*See the Difference = Yes for ZIPP 303 FC*

Good Morning
I did see a difference if you keep it over 19.5 mph. In the middle of a group over 22 mph or better, they just keep going for me, maybe the placebo. 
I did feel the side wind, takes a little getting used to them, sometimes a push or a pull, it's a odd feeling.

Suggest a test ride, my LBS got me a set for a week of testing. I didn't want to give them back at the end of the week. 

I have 2011 & 2010 S-Works Roubaix and ride in the Hudson Valley. One has Zipp FC 303 and the other has Mavic R-SYS. 

Think about how you ride and who you ride with in a group. 
.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

I own C24s (SLs) and 404FCCCs. The 404s are REALLY nice at 25+.
Anything less and the Shimanos seem to hold their own.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

Just rode an 808 this morning on the front, 404 on the back. Wow. Rolls so smoothly, even compared to the 404. A small, but incremental and noticeable difference.


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

jsedlak said:


> Just rode an 808 this morning on the front, 404 on the back.


Why would you do this?


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

mimason said:


> Why would you do this?


Just a warmup ride for a TT tomorrow and my disc wheel is a tubular. 808 is a carbon clincher.


----------



## zoikz (Sep 5, 2003)

*Get both*

You're going to lose a lot reselling the c24's. These are very different wheels, and both are excellent. 
Hard to argue one is better since they excel at different things. Some would label the c24s as climbing wheels and the zipps as criterium. 
Personally I prefer the low profile style (aka c-24) for general riding. 
I reserve the deeper dish carbons for flat, fast races and group rides. 
Not sure if you have the tubeless version c-24s but that is a huge selling point of those wheels for me. 
It's a smart thing to have multiple wheels. It means you have a backup pair in case of mechanicals or flats, and can also optimize your bike for different conditions.


----------



## neil_79 (Sep 28, 2011)

Many thanks for all the feedback.

My sense from reading all the responses is that the C24's are a very good set of wheels to begin and so I'm not going to notice a big step up or improvement unless I'm over about 20mph, when the Zipps will hold onto the speed better.

One point I'm not quite sure is the reference to the 1.5lbs. The difference in wheel weight is only about 0.4lbs (if my maths is right), but is it because the weight will shift to the rim and so I would notice the weight when trying to climb compared to the C24's?


----------



## reality_V2 (Jul 20, 2010)

That 1.5 lb difference came from a guy who was comparing a pair of lightweight dedicated climbing wheels to a pair of heavy heavy 58 mil clinchers. Of course there isn't going to be any difference because any wattage savings you save suddenly disappear into that extra pound and a half you're carrying around. Personally I have a pair of Mavic K10's and you definitely notice the difference between something like a 303 or 404 depth. However when the road starts tilting up, in excess of 7, 8 or 9 percent, you're going to start feeling that little bit of extra weight. On flats however you can definitely feel them holding speed better, but sometimes they may require a little bit more effort to spin them up. In terms of aero, you can feel the difference as you go up in depth, and running a full 1080/disc combo is just schweeeeet. Hope that helps


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

mimason said:


> Why would you do this?


Might as well. Aero wheels actually help more in the front than the back. If you're going to add the extra weight might as well add it in the place it will help the most.


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

^thats not why I asked.


----------



## zoikz (Sep 5, 2003)

neil_79 said:


> Many thanks for all the feedback.
> 
> My sense from reading all the responses is that the C24's are a very good set of wheels to begin and so I'm not going to notice a big step up or improvement unless I'm over about 20mph, when the Zipps will hold onto the speed better.
> 
> One point I'm not quite sure is the reference to the 1.5lbs. The difference in wheel weight is only about 0.4lbs (if my maths is right), but is it because the weight will shift to the rim and so I would notice the weight when trying to climb compared to the C24's?


I have the generation before the C24's, the 7850 Scandiums. They are really a great set of wheels, I wouldn't change them.


----------

